

50 Best Websites 2008 - 0_o
http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/0,28757,1809858,00.html

======
pedalpete
A pretty horrible list with maybe a few bright spots (mint, freerice).

The list really shows how heavy the style/shopping environment is. Not sure if
this actually reflects the popularity of this space, or just that there are
too many start-ups?

------
Flemlord
Wow, what a load of crap. I love Penny Arcade, but I'm not sure why it's even
on the list, let alone at #1.

